# SE Michigan on the map



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

We found a total of 8. 6 were too small to pick.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Down river area to be a little more exact


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Checked a few of my spots yesterday and nothing yet.. Livingston Co area.. Ill be hitting it hard this weekend!!!


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Im going out this afternoon at a metro park. I will report back. I've only ever found the blondes.

Congrats on your score!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Checked another spot today for about 1.5 hrs loaded with Ash.. Soil, moisture looked like perfect condition for them.. came up empty..


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Same here in Livingston county. I checked 2 spots for about an hour last night and nothing. Everything looks right. Hoping the slightly warmer temps this weekend will get them going.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Checked my half free spot today and there starting to pop up. Also found a few small greys. Livingston Co


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Heres a little pile of half frees..


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Dont see the pics.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I got about 30 small to medium sized Grey's yesterday.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Im not real familar with, half frees. Iknow they are edible. Alot of the ones in the pic look like falsies to me. I know people eat em, but i think i'll stick with the real deal.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Im not real familar with, half frees. Iknow they are edible. Alot of the ones in the pic look like falsies to me. I know people eat em, but i think i'll stick with the real deal.


Morchella Semilibera ( aka half free morel ) is a true morel. . The real deal.. They are an excellent morel that alot of people pass over because they think there a falsie.. just picked about another 300 today, and still a bunch just breaking ground..


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Lapeer county today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> Morchella Semilibera ( aka half free morel ) is a true morel. . The real deal.. They are an excellent morel that alot of people pass over because they think there a falsie.. just picked about another 300 today, and still a bunch just breaking ground..


I honestly don't waste my time on peckerheads. I see a lot and just leave them be. I used to pick them but not much anymore. To me it's like shooting a limit of buffies when you could instead have a limit of BB, Redheads and Cans.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the time is upon us. I just found a dozen whites in the mowed part of our lawn. We're just SSW of the I-75 / I-69 interchange.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

The morels I posted popped up overnight, very small. Found more today that just popped. Leaving them for a few days. Should be prime this weekend in this part of the state.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Only found 6 morels today.. All small. I think these cool N/E winds are keeping us down. Most of the wild asparagus has not poked out of the ground, Normally I,m in full asparagus picking mode when the whites are at their peak. The asparagus in my garden has remained the same size for days. IMO, we need warmer nights.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I looked for two hours Friday in southern lapeer and didn't find any despite having success in these same areas in years past. Going to give it another shot this morning.


----------

